# stupid story



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

This year on Halloween One of my first victims was a lil 11 year girl from around the block...she came once and could not muster the courage to enter my yard, she came back again twenty minutes later only to run away with me in pursuit...finally she came back a third time with her mother in tow...I screamed YES!!!! my evil plan worked and chased her mother half way down the street...never seen either one of them again that night.......HEH

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My 9ft. tall skeleton costume had the entire kid-population at the Halloween parade very nervous.
Days afterwards people would come up to me and cuss me out for having terrified their child!
"I didn't even see your kid, where were they?"
"About 90 feet away."
I actually made it a point NOT to move quickly toward anyone with a kid in tow (How can a 9ft. tall person on stilts wearing such a costume move fast anyway?)
My neighbor from across the street walked up to me carrying his 6 year old daughter at the parade (an only child who screamed all night long rather than sleep, who knows why?)
She was scared, he wanted me to just say something to her (so she wouldn't be SO scared.)
I said her first name, then I said, "I Just Live Right Across the Street From YOU!"
Maybe some inner-evil part of me was trying to scare her enough(because this scary monster just lived across the street from her!)to make a more quiet neighborhood (if she remained scared of this costume!)
"Fright" is one of a parent's oldest and best tools in child developement.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

